# Aufklappbare Panels



## cmdrsamu (7. Dez 2010)

Hi,

ich möchte gern eine Art aufklappbares Panel mit Swing erstellen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht so recht, wie ich hier rangehe, weil ich keine Komponente auf den ersten Blick entdeckt habe die dies schnell und einfach lösen würde. 

Mein Ziel sollte in etwa so Aussehen, wie zB in Netbeans diese Palette:





Es wäre zB auch günstig das vom Betriebssystem vorgegebene Dinge wie dieses + - Kästchen genutzt werden könnten.

Hat da jemand eine Idee, wie man das recht einfach umsetzen könnte?


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (7. Dez 2010)

Es gibt ziemlich viele Projekte, bei denen solche Sachen verfügbar sind, z. B. die TaskPane bei L2FProd.com - Common Components, oder auch bei https://swingx.dev.java.net/
Schon mal unter Additional Swing Components for Java | tutego gestöbert? Man muss ja nicht immer alles neu erfinden.


----------



## cmdrsamu (7. Dez 2010)

Genau das war auch meine Intention 

Vielen Dank für die Links, werde ich mir mal was schönes raussuchen.


----------

